# halloween effects.us



## Yubney

Sorry no. I just received an order (missing a gallon of fog juice I have to call them on) but satisfied anyway. I've yet to receive any discount codes for next purchase either via email, and not one on the receipt. So I'm not sure how they are given in the first place.

I'm not buying more this year, and if I do it's yours.


----------



## stele

How long does it usually take to get your order? I ordered from them (first time) last Friday and as of yet they haven't shipped anything (as far as I can tell). Been on hold there for about 10 minutes. Just hoping I'll get my stuff in time! 

Update: Finally got through to someone who said it was out for delivery today. We figured I never got the ship confirmation. Problem solved!


----------



## stele

Update: Finally got through to someone who said it was out for delivery today. We figured I never got the ship confirmation. Problem solved!


----------

